# used car sales



## park cars (Oct 12, 2008)

hi to all 1st post im a used car dealer in the uk thinking about coming to do same in spain i know bca operate in alicante ,can anyone tell me about buying and selling cars ie paperwork ,licences etc etc thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

park cars said:


> hi to all 1st post im a used car dealer in the uk thinking about coming to do same in spain i know bca operate in alicante ,can anyone tell me about buying and selling cars ie paperwork ,licences etc etc thank you




Hi, welcome to the forum. I dont know much about buying, selling cars accept the paperwork is very complicated when you buy one and second hand cars seem more expensive than the UK??!

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

The used car market here IS NOT like the UK. The Spanish (in general) tend to buy new and run it into the ground. 

The S/H market is also VERY strong on Grey imports (esp Germany) as there is a better margin. 

The S/H market that I KNOW does exist is the lower paid immigrant sector. There MAY be a s/h market amongst expats but I'm too far from that world. 

Also there is a visible move by the MAJOR car co's to sell CHEAP to the market at the moment - 0% finance deals etc.

A big nail in the s/h market here is INSURANCE - it's near imposible to get even Fire/theft on anything with more than 5 years UNLESS you had it earlier and insured TPFT or FC. 

You'll either be spending a lot of time in TRAFICO or paying a gestor to do so. As the seller YOU are expected to pay/deal with transfer costs/TAXES etc. It's one reason the prices here are higher. 

I know a fair few dealers - all use a Gestor.


----------

